# The hunter and his children



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A hunter kills a deer and takes it home to cook for dinner. Both he and his wife decide that they won't tell the kids what kind of meat it is, but
will give them a clue and let them guess. The kids were eager to know
what the meat was on their plates, so begged their dad for the clue.

"Well" the father said, "It's what mummy calls me sometimes"

The little girl screams, "Don't eat it.... it's an arsehole!!!!!!!!


----------

